# Male or Female?



## nieser (Mar 21, 2013)

We were told by TSC this chick should be a hen but her tail is sticking straight up unlike my other 5 hens. Any way to tell if she is actually a rooster?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Tail position doesnt matter at this age. I have an Ancona whose tail sticks up in the hair way more than my roosters. As for the pink comb, I dont know lol it may be a roo. What breed is it suppose to be ? And How old?


----------



## nieser (Mar 21, 2013)

We thought she was a barred rock but its not looking like that's right anymore. She's 6 weeks old tomorrow.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Deffinitly not barred rock. I was looking thru some pics and I think she/he maybe a Black Australorp . Did it look like this as a baby ?

(Not my pic, feathersite.com)


----------



## Nate (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a black austrolorp that looks like that!


----------



## nieser (Mar 21, 2013)

Apyl said:


> Deffinitly not barred rock. I was looking thru some pics and I think she/he maybe a Black Australorp . Did it look like this as a baby ?
> 
> (Not my pic, feathersite.com)
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...xGno03r6c4wrv2EmLrA3oGRw&ust=1366594498285658


This was her as a week old chick


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

I say black australorp, a gentle, great egg laying breed. But, not sure on the sex, you said 6 weeks old? I have a few that are around the same age, will try to get a pick of them before in let them out to free range today.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

This is the best I could get of one of them.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Check the inside of the legs for spur buds. It may be too young, but if it's a roo, you might be able to see the beginnings of the spurs, looking like little buds.


----------

